# Green Neon Tetra over Regular Neon?



## Robbie X (22 Sep 2021)

Hi all.
I have noticed while watching YouTube Aquascaping videos that Green Neons seem to feature more than the standard Neon.
Is there a reason for this other than appearance?
I have not seen both species side by side so I have not had a chance to compare them yet.
Cheers


----------



## MichaelJ (22 Sep 2021)

Hi @Robbie X  The green/blue stripe on the Green Neon usually is a bit more sparkly... Not sure there are other traits to the fish that would make them preferred over regular Neon tetras. Availability perhaps... They are very closely related.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Robbie X (22 Sep 2021)

MichaelJ said:


> Hi @Robbie X  The green/blue stripe on the Green Neon usually is a bit more sparkly... Not sure there are other traits to the fish that would make them preferred over regular Neon tetras. Availability perhaps... They are very closely related.
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael


Many thanks.
I plan to start recceing a few fish stores soon so I hope I get a chance to see them in the flesh. I may add them to my fish list if they take my fancy 😸


----------



## PARAGUAY (22 Sep 2021)

It could be because they swim together more looking good as a group. Thats the thing as we see them in bare shop tanks all shoal and in our planted tanks split up. Green Neons do look subtle though


----------



## castle (23 Sep 2021)

I think it’s more that they were once less common. Colour is a little more subtle too.

If the standard neon was a rare fish/difficult to breed, it would probably be the most expensive in our hobby. They’re a beautiful fish, and I don’t think many fish look as striking as a large shoal of Paracheirodon innesi/axelrodi - in an exponentially massive tank.


----------



## Driftless (23 Sep 2021)

I have 6 different types of tetras including Neon Green Tetras but not Neon Tetras.  When I started to purchase the Neon Greens they were harder to find.  Other than coloring I don't find them much different than say Ember Tetras.


----------



## Wookii (23 Sep 2021)

I suspect its because of Cardinal tetras. The style of colouration is very similar, but is much more pronounced - if I wanted a red and blue fish, that would be my go to before a Neon. However if I wanted a physically smaller fish than a Cardinal - for a larger shoal in a small tank- but with similar (though more subtle) iridescent colouration, the Green Neon would typically be the next choice as its a smaller fish than both Neons and Cardinals. So standard Neon's are likely always going to be a relegated option.


----------



## Garuf (23 Sep 2021)

In my experience, the reason for greens over neons is that greens are most commonly wild and a much more robust fish. 

Most neons and cardinals that are tank bred in bulk just do not have the colouration or vigor/longevity and are often rather sickly fish. 

Wild neons when you see them almost seem a different species, to the eye they are more active, more robust in body shape and colouration and longer lived.


----------



## Driftless (23 Sep 2021)

Garuf said:


> In my experience, the reason for greens over neons is that greens are most commonly wild and a much more robust fish.
> 
> Most neons and cardinals that are tank bred in bulk just do not have the colouration or vigor/longevity and are often rather sickly fish.
> 
> Wild neons when you see them almost seem a different species, to the eye they are more active, more robust in body shape and colouration and longer lived.


Most Cardinals are wild-caught, there is a thriving business with the people who live close to the rivers where they are caught.  Most neons come from breeders.

Post- Script: at least in the US.


----------



## Aqua360 (23 Sep 2021)

Garuf said:


> In my experience, the reason for greens over neons is that greens are most commonly wild and a much more robust fish.
> 
> Most neons and cardinals that are tank bred in bulk just do not have the colouration or vigor/longevity and are often rather sickly fish.
> 
> Wild neons when you see them almost seem a different species, to the eye they are more active, more robust in body shape and colouration and longer lived.


This


----------



## MichaelJ (23 Sep 2021)

Garuf said:


> In my experience, the reason for greens over neons is that greens are most commonly wild and a much more robust fish.
> 
> Most neons and cardinals that are tank bred in bulk just do not have the colouration or vigor/longevity and are often rather sickly fish.
> 
> Wild neons when you see them almost seem a different species, to the eye they are more active, more robust in body shape and colouration and longer lived.



Hi @Garuf  Good points. I can definitely see it both ways though...
I can see how wild caught can be genetically more robust due to diversity, but I can also see how wild caught can be more fragile due to not being adapted to typical tank conditions, such as water and food sources and potentially bringing in diseases.
On the other hand, tank bred often end up with weaker genetics due to inbreeding (very common problem with such fish as dwarf cichlids), but are probably more adaptable to typical tank conditions due to being raised in waters and on food sources that are much closer to what is in a typical tank. As far as coloration, I can see how tank bred can be more colorful due to selective breeding and dietary control.. which in turn also could lead to the fish becoming more sickly.... I favor wild caught if it's done in a way that have zero adverse effect on the ecosystem, giving local economies sources of income etc. and a good reason to take care of their local environment - unfortunately, that is not always the case.

Possibly with the exception of my Cardinals (to @Driftless 's point - I am also in the US), all my fish (mostly tetras) are tank bred - all my shrimps are for sure.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Driftless (23 Sep 2021)

In the US two of the reputable online fish US stores that sell Green Neon Tetra one sells imported fish the other sells tank-raised fish.  FWIW


----------



## sparkyweasel (23 Sep 2021)

castle said:


> If the standard neon was a rare fish/difficult to breed, it would probably be the most expensive in our hobby.


In 1936 they were the latest thing and hadn't yet been bred. They cost £5 a pair, equivalent to about £100 today.


----------



## Wolf6 (23 Sep 2021)

I wanted fish that really form groups and was told green neons stay together far more then most other tetras. Having had cardinals and regular neons long ago and green neons more recently I do believe this to be the case.


----------



## Driftless (24 Sep 2021)

Wolf6 said:


> I wanted fish that really form groups and was told green neons stay together far more then most other tetras. Having had cardinals and regular neons long ago and green neons more recently I do believe this to be the case.


I have Cardinals, Neon Greens, Embers, Phantom Reds, Glowlight, and Gold Tetras; my Embers form the tightest group.  YMMV.


----------



## Wolf6 (24 Sep 2021)

Driftless said:


> I have Cardinals, Neon Greens, Embers, Phantom Reds, Glowlight, and Gold Tetras; my Embers form the tightest group.  YMMV.


I meant between the three 'similar' tetras (cardinal, green and regular)  my bad. Though my embers are mostly just as spread out as any other here


----------



## mort (24 Sep 2021)

I think we have to also factor in a healthy copycat factor as well. In lots of aquascape tanks it seems to be a very common palate of fish that are used. You might say it's because they are the best species for these tanks but it does promote the popularity of these species. You can see this by the fact often people that don't watch these videos or frequent the forums, have a far different fish choice.


----------



## Robbie X (28 Sep 2021)

Cheers all for the feedback 🙏


----------

